# Uberblack vs. UberSelect



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

For the new year I hear that Uber has brought Uber Select to Atlanta. Can someone clear this up as to what Select entails? Is this the same as Plus? All I see as an Uberblack operator is just more business lost...they really are trying to kill off Black it seems. I'd appreciate some input from operators in other cities where these option have been available....can all of these choices coexist where everyone makes money or am I right to say that Black is going to be dead soon. What's definitely sad is that these so called 'Select' rates are cheaper than the original X rates over a year ago before the two fare cuts.


----------



## A4UberLady (Dec 23, 2014)

So you all don't want any other catalogues but Uber black right?Lol


----------



## A4UberLady (Dec 23, 2014)

Did it start with just black only then the created the rest or was it always other ride choices?I keep asking but no one seems to know or explain?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Black was the original I do believe. This was before I started driving with uber. X was created as a response to Lyft. It pretty much put Uber into the transportation business. 

In my opinion put X back at the original rates which was about $2 a mile a year ago. Raise Black rates across the board to what they charge in the Hamptons. This creates a true distinction between the services Uber has to offer. All I see Select doing from my standpoint is making Black operators drive for discounted rates since Uber will say it's a privilege for black cars to take select calls.....yeah, thanks a lot...lol!


----------



## A4UberLady (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh wow you all take select calls to?Does your car have to meet the requirements as well?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I just read the email...all uberblack can opt in to take select calls. I'd recommend not to as this is going to blur the lines even more between services and eventually cause black to take a 33% cut. The vehicle requirements for uber have always been so broad where even some select cars would qualify for UberLUX in other markets. I mean really...who the hell is going to drive an Audi A8 or MB S550 on Select....or Black for that matter. They need to get real.


----------



## A4UberLady (Dec 23, 2014)

Exactly that's crazy lol


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm glad to see Uber Select. There was no way for me to qualify for Uber Black on my own. I'm saving up to upgrade to a luxury vehicle.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> I just read the email...all uberblack can opt in to take select calls. I'd recommend not to as this is going to blur the lines even more between services and eventually cause black to take a 33% cut. The vehicle requirements for uber have always been so broad where even some select cars would qualify for UberLUX in other markets. I mean really...who the hell is going to drive an Audi A8 or MB S550 on Select....or Black for that matter. They need to get real.


Lol I know. But there are even well off morons driving on select( I looked just morning.) but clients don't want just a car some actually want the licensed and permitted chauffeurs. So black will still thrive on clients who want a legit driver. But like you said if you give in. And drive for select then you essentially are telling uber to cut my rates they're to high on black. I will not drive on select or plus.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Lol I know. But there are even well off morons driving on select( I looked just morning.) but clients don't want just a car some actually want the licensed and permitted chauffeurs. So black will still thrive on clients who want a legit driver. But like you said if you give in. And drive for select then you essentially are telling uber to cut my rates they're to high on black. I will not drive on select or plus.


Me neither....I'm still trying to figure out what is the difference between Select and Plus or are they the same. To answer one of your earlier questions @A4UberLady Black drivers can do other work outside of Uber. In fact it's mostly how I make my living. Not as hard to get into here compared to other major cities.


----------



## A4UberLady (Dec 23, 2014)

Yesterday I had a trip from the airport to exit 10 on 400.Omg took FOREVER.I noticed when I dropped I was well away like 10 minutes getting pings.That normally does not happen to me.From 9am-2am I made grossed 350.The select was cool too.I took a few brakes adding up to 3 hours or so.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

A4UberLady said:


> Yesterday I had a trip from the airport to exit 10 on 400.Omg took FOREVER.I noticed when I dropped I was well away like 10 minutes getting pings.That normally does not happen to me.From 9am-2am I made grossed 350.The select was cool too.I took a few brakes adding up to 3 hours or so.


Damn....17 hours...if you like driving that much why not get your LM plates. Commercial insurance will run about $2500/year on a sedan.


----------



## A4UberLady (Dec 23, 2014)

I have never driven that much that was my first time.


----------



## A4UberLady (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't plan to again either lol


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Uber Select is basically UberPlus, though a little looser on it's requirements.

There are far more vehicles allowed on UberSelect than UberPlus.

But in markets where they are available, Select/Plus is the middle ground between UberX and UberBlack.

Some markets are even more fractured.


Regular Capacity: UberX -> UberPlus/Select -> Uber Black -> Uber LUX.
Extended capacity UberXL -> UberSUV
and the confusing thing for passengers beyond the different price points, is that you can have Livery Licensed regular vehicles, along with the UberBlack type vehicles.

I recently obtained a BMW 535, which technically fits the bill for UberBlack, but since they weren't taking any new sedans in LA/OC/SD for UberBlack I registered the vehicle personally and only drive it when my suburban is driven by an employee. If Uber would let me reregister it to my corp/TCP and then put it on UberPlus/X under my TCP, then I might consider the insurance hike. (TCP partners are reimbursed the $1 SRF as they're under their own commercial insurance policies).


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Interesting....to add even more confusion in Atlanta they created this make-shift category called UberX Livery which was purgatory for all of the old town cars they kicked off Uberblack but still had Georgia Limousine plates. Sometimes Uber is one big clusterf#@!. They really have no clue about how to run a transportation busuness.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Interesting....to add even more confusion in Atlanta they created this make-shift category called UberX Livery which was purgatory for all of the old town cars they kicked off Uberblack but still had Georgia Limousine plates. Sometimes Uber is one big clusterf#@!. They really have no clue about how to run a transportation busuness.


In the Southern California markets, all of the Lincoln Towncars got downgraded to UberPlus from UberBlack. You can (and do have) livery licensed Toyota Priuses with no obvious distinction for the passenger...

However there is no designation between an UberPlus TCP registered vehicle (possiblly a downgraded UberBlack), or a personally registered vehicle that fits the bill.

Whereas all UberBlack/SUV/LUX vehicles are livery licensed ONLY.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

...and of course Uber has added to the confusion by letting Uberblack take Select calls though I have no plans on doing so since it's a 33% rate cut. UB is livery only, yet the great part about being in Georgia is that with loose regulations and commercial insurance so cheap you can be an independant operator on Uberblack as your own entity (or group yourself with others) and keep all of the fares to yourself.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Unfortunately, there's no openings here for UB/US. And Select hasn't hit this market. I hate to say it but I think they're going to get rid of Black/SUV in some cities. Austin only has select as does OKC now. Once they figure out what Dallas city council is going to do with Uber/Lyft (regulations) I'm sure Select will show up and they'll end their partnerships with the Limo companies.


----------



## Uber 300 (Mar 3, 2015)

In Houston, Uber Select are mostly luxury cars and some entry level lux. Most need to be 2009 or new. All cars must have leather interior and "spotless" according to Uber. You must have and maintain a 4.7 or higher rating. You have to take you car for an inspection at the local Houston Uber office.

My car is a Chrysler 300 so I qualified. But it must be a 2012 or newer for the 300. The minium fare for the pax is $10. It's $2.25 per mile vs UberX at $1.10.

UberSelect drivers continue to receive UberX rides. 

UberSelect is for the pax that wants a "nicer ride" and not a 2008 Toyota Corolla. Just a step up from UberX, not quite UberBlack.

For drivers its great because you don't need any special license like UberBlack.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

It's about the same here in San Antonio. The funny thing is that our Mercedes GL450 qualified even though it has MB Tex which isn't leather, but they didn't even look at the inside since we already had a BMW 7 series and I had a 4.96 rating. (HAD because after we got a second car I tried driving a few weekend nights and watched my rating plummet to 4.89; seriously, how does anyone keep a 4.9 and drive weekend nights?). Anyway, since we already knew the GM, they just added it on under XL and Select. I personally prefer the MB Tex to leather. It looks like leather, but it wears much better and with kids and grandkids and lots of pax in and out, durable seats are a must. Anyway, I feel for those who are Black drivers in a dual market, but since Black was never going to be here, I'm glad Select is and I also feel for those drivers who can qualify for Select, but wouldn't qualify for Black. Honestly, it's getting way too confusing for me and for pax who travel; too many variations.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

They are slowly eliminating UberBlack and SUV. They do not promote it. Log into the app as a rider it shows UberX first as default. The are coming up with all kinds of UberX family platforms and lowering the cost to the riders. Why would the riders need to pick Black if they can get a nice ride with select?

There marketing in cities that offer Black basically states you dont have to break the bank anymore by choosing select. The select product is there way of lowering the Black cost to the mostly high end riders. In addition it brings more automobiles / drivers onto the Uber driver Platform. All the new drivers are your competition. Uber does not care if you spent 60k to 75k on a new SUV or 50k on a new black sedan. They dont have to pay for the cars - remember they dont own any. If they thought it was profitable to buy cars and lease - rent them out they would have been doing it. Not everybody has money just to spend foolishly. In addition the more drivers and cars that are out here, they will eliminate the surge as we know many riders are upset about the surge business model and cost.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

We didn't buy either of our cars to be able to drive Select, it just worked out that way for us. I think they are more lax in some markets than in others as the lists vary. Uber cares about one thing, its bottom line and the drivers and pax are just a means to an end.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UBER black drivers for the most part 1: use uber to fill dead time 2: generate leads 3: are just so bad that the only way they get bussiness is thru uber ( no repeat bussiness ) I have been at many large events in SoCal on paid waiting time of course , I see uber black drivers taking customers 1 mile trip after 1 mile trip with severe traffic , any respectable livery driver will not charge less than 400.00 for that event 
I don't think uber select is a real competitor to traditional limo service just an upgrade to uber other services ( why black better select we're going 1 mile anyways )


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Interesting....to add even more confusion in Atlanta they created this make-shift category called UberX Livery which was purgatory for all of the old town cars they kicked off Uberblack but still had Georgia Limousine plates. Sometimes Uber is one big clusterf#@!. They really have no clue about how to run a transportation busuness.


Actually they run it better than all of us. I'm not valued at 40 billion plus...


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Actually they run it better than all of us. I'm not valued at 40 billion plus...


We could be if we used everyone else's cars and insurance too. Uber seems like one big pump and dump...take away all of us and they're left with an app running on a bunch of crappy iPhones that go dead in an hour...lol!


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> We could be if we used everyone else's cars and insurance too. Uber seems like one big pump and dump...take away all of us and they're left with an app running on a bunch of crappy iPhones that go dead in an hour...lol!


True, I miss the days before Uber. Money was easier to make.


----------

